# YOU are all beautiful people.....



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

compared to this ugly fu**ker...

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/marcusgilbert/********/dedulya.jpg
.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

This should've been posted in the "Norfolk" thread under "Locals".


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


> This should've been posted in the "Norfolk" thread under "Locals".


Or under the "I can use the Clone Brush in Photoshop" thread.

Rogue


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Is he Dutch?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Leg said:


> Is he Dutch?


Klingon, I reckon :lol:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

marcusgilbert said:


> compared to this ugly fu**ker...
> 
> http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/marcusgilbert/********/dedulya.jpg
> .


 Ahh - coupe driver....


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Wayne Rooney's bit on the side?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Thought I saw him wondering round a town in Essex the other day.


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

At least all his teeth are even.

All his odd ones are missing..


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Looks like TTotal! :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nope...

This is me thanks you fuckwit :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

ronin said:


> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> > compared to this ugly fu**ker...
> ...


Well said Gavin, looks like the hatchback drivers missed your post, they all can't read I guess :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Nope...
> 
> This is me thanks you fuckwit :wink:


I would find it extremly hard to spot the difference if you put the 2 pics together though! :?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> I would find it extremly hard to spot the difference if you put the 2 pics together though! :?


It's quite easy really :roll:

One is a sad old man, balding and with "challenging" facial features who is probably well used to being a figure of fun to the general public.

The other one doesn't even have a bike.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You buggers both need to get to Specsavers :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > I would find it extremly hard to spot the difference if you put the 2 pics together though! :?
> ...


I knew it was coming ........but it was still fucking funny! :lol:

And where did you see a bike? All I saw was a huge banana between his legs!


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> And where did you see a bike? All I saw was a huge banana between his legs!


Well yes, true. But I didn't want to upset him. :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Better than a cock up _your _ arse you pansy chocolate starfish sucker

:lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)




----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Leg said:


>


What's this ... spot the difference?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Problem is ......I can't!!! :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You can't, it's my twin brother! :lol:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Leg said:


>


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: No offence, Mr TTotal (I don't even know you), but that is bloody funny! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mr TTotal, that's more like it, a bit of respect for the ugly elderly :lol: :lol: :lol:

I think it's funny too mate so will let you off!

Now where are those scumbags Neeeel Down and kissmearse, Legs larry Smith and Toekneehandcock :twisted:


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I think u look bloody gorgeous m8, very heroic astride that bike, reminds me of a younger Clint Eastwood, about 3 months younger. :wink: :lol:


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Leg said:


>


Pissing myself :lol:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

fut1a said:


> Pissing myself :lol:


I think that guy with the funny head would too, if the guy who owns that bike came back unexpectedly ...

And why is it parked outside trap #22 of the local public conveniences?


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

TTonyTT said:


> fut1a said:
> 
> 
> > Pissing myself :lol:
> ...


Cottaging perhaps?


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

TTonyTT said:


> fut1a said:
> 
> 
> > Pissing myself :lol:
> ...


Because trap #23 was too far away fro TTotal to push the bike there :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

My wife thinks it's sad that I spend (so much) time posting here ... but even she is laughing now, having just read this thread

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> My wife thinks it's sad that I spend (so much) time posting here ...


Bit like watching Big brother then!


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

A BIG hello to Mrs TTonyTT 

PS. Yes, it's true. your hubby is one of the sad brigade :?  
.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

marcusgilbert said:


> A BIG hello to Mrs TTonyTT


Yes, Hi, sorry about last night, I was too busy and had forgotten my policeman outfit anyway.


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

Leg said:


> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> > A BIG hello to Mrs TTonyTT
> ...


Put flashing blue light on car :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTonyTT said:


> My wife thinks it's sad that I spend (so much) time posting here ... but even she is laughing now, having just read this thread
> 
> :lol: :lol:


So put your pinny on and do the cooking :wink:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > My wife thinks it's sad that I spend (so much) time posting here ... but even she is laughing now, having just read this thread
> ...


How do you know what I am - or am not - wearing? :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTonyTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > TTonyTT said:
> ...


I have long range radar vision :roll:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> I have long range radar vision :roll:


  

so you know the stories are true then ...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTonyTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I have long range radar vision :roll:
> ...


Yes, they are :twisted:


----------

